# Audax bikes



## Bikerchick (10 Apr 2013)

I currently, ride a Bianchi CTC but am thinking of getting an Audax bike. What does anyone recommend. I have a surly LHT for touring but would welcome advice as to a good biker audax rides, particularly LEL.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Apr 2013)

As many will tell you, you can ride an audax on any bike, therefore your current bikes are both 'audax' bikes. 

However, I suspect that is not the main purpose of your post. (just call me Sherlock )

The type of bike often referred to as an 'audax-type' bike, is usually one where :

the geometry is more 'relaxed' - ie ultimate (race) speed is slightly sacrificed for comfort
frames are often steel or titanium
fittings are provided for both mudguards and a rear rack
wheels are higher spoke count (32 front and 36 rear is common) for robustness - but at the cost of a weight penalty
it looks best with a Brooks leather saddle 
Depending on your style of riding - racing snake/ fast day rider/ steady plodder going on forever - you may well find that either of your current bikes would be fine.
Of course, if you have some £££ burning a hole in your pocket ...
Personally, I have a Condor Fratello - steel frame (very comfortable), relaxed geometry (good for hilly 300km so far), rack and mudguard fittings, Brooks saddle .
There are loads of good 'audax-type' bikes out there - having a bike that is well-fitting, comfortable and quick enough is what you need. Paul Hewitt is a good place to look too.


----------



## vernon (10 Apr 2013)

Four manufacturers spring to mind, Thorn, Dawes, Spa Cycles and Aravis who all produce Audax bikes. All have a relaxed geometry and you will have to have a look at the gearing to see if it meets your needs.

I do shorter 100km Audaxes on any of my bespoke light tourers/expedition bikes though when it comes to longer distances I use either my Flying Gate or my Dave Yates light tourers with a 105 chain set at the fron with the granny ring replaced with a 26 tooth one and a 12-34 tooth rear cassette. All of my bikes are fitted with Brooks B17 saddles, mudguards, hub dynamo lighting and rear racks.


----------



## Bikerchick (11 Apr 2013)

Brooks saddle always a must! Thanks will look into those


----------



## fossala (11 Apr 2013)

If you don't need a rack, genesis equilibrium is a good bike that should do the job. I ride a croix de fer, that should also fit the bill.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (11 Apr 2013)

I believe you will also need to grow a beard


----------



## fossala (11 Apr 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I believe you will also need to grow a beard


Check


----------



## yello (11 Apr 2013)

To be completely honest with you, if I were looking for a new audax bike then I would be looking, in all seriousness, at bikes like the Bianchi C2C! That is, relaxed geometry (more so than full on race bikes anyway!) carbon fibre.

The bag drops on LEL make it unnecessary to carry a great deal on the bike so unless you really want to buy into the 'self sufficiency' ethos of audax and carry everything you need, then the lighter weight of carbon fibre is decidedly advantageous! 

I agree with both scoosh's and Vernon's recommendations re 'traditional' audax bikes. I very nearly went for a Condor Fratello before deciding on an Aravis Audax.


----------



## Greenbank (11 Apr 2013)

Bikerchick said:


> I currently, ride a Bianchi CTC but am thinking of getting an Audax bike. What does anyone recommend. I have a surly LHT for touring but would welcome advice as to a good biker audax rides, particularly LEL.



I have one (an Aravis) for sale (hope linking to another forum is ok, if not I can always list it here): https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70306.0

It's done a whole bunch of Audaxes. Selling it because I just don't ride it any more. I do most of my Audaxing on fixed now and use the Wilier for really lumpy rides.


----------



## Bikerchick (11 Apr 2013)

Greenbank said:


> I have one (an Aravis) for sale (hope linking to another forum is ok, if not I can always list it here): https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70306.0
> 
> It's done a whole bunch of Audaxes. Selling it because I just don't ride it any more. I do most of my Audaxing on fixed now and use the Wilier for really lumpy rides.


Can you give some details, might be interested.


----------



## User482 (11 Apr 2013)

Bikerchick said:


> Brooks saddle always a must! Thanks will look into those


 
Brooks saddles should be banned under the Geneva convention. A Charge Spoon sits atop my Thorn Audax, and like the bike, it is very comfortable for long rides.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Apr 2013)

Bikerchick said:


> I currently, ride a Bianchi CTC but am thinking of getting an Audax bike. What does anyone recommend. I have a surly LHT for touring but would welcome advice as to a good biker audax rides, particularly LEL.


I have just picked up the Spa Cycles steel audax and I am impressed with how light it is, cosiderably lighter than the Thorn Brevet which it replaced. If you are a CTC member they are currently selling at £1000, I paid £50 more for a different chainset. Their customer service needs looking at but there expertise is solid. My better half got the Condor Fratello and that is a bit heavier surprisingly.


----------



## Greenbank (12 Apr 2013)

Bikerchick said:


> Can you give some details, might be interested.


 
Sure, I've listed it for sale on here too, classifieds entry contains more details:-

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/by...e-campag-centaur-10sp-triple-now-£600.128138/


----------

